# Stolen Sawyer Polecats Radium 10ft



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I was about to say that leaving stuff behind at Radium constitutes lost and found, not theft. Hopefully they get returned...


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

Left them sitting next to my friends 16 ft cat for a half an hour. Might be theft might be a mistake we will see. Thanks


----------



## powderslut (May 24, 2008)

*Oars ?*

HELP it's been over two weeks not in the budget for my friend to replace them it's keeping him off the river. Thanks


----------

